# Questions on becoming an officer



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello I'm a 24 year old woman and I am interested in pursuing a career as a police officer. I am currently employed as a pastry chef but am looking to change careers since that industry has taken a downfall. I have 3 years of college and a culinary degree but no education in criminal justice. I am wondering if my prospective is good or not. I'm hoping to stay in south-central mass area if possible. Also I am wondering about police academy, would I be hired and then sent or do I go first and graduate then look for employment?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So you wanna stay south-central MA huh? Well damn, you're a shoe in for Worcester girl. Don't worry about qualifications or standards, Gemme will lower whatever he has to to get a more "diversified" force. Ya, it shows on the streets, but don't worry since you're a female you'll go right in to a specialized/plain clothes unit....


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Start perusing Rhode Island police department's web sites. Many of them hire frequently and use their own entrance exams..*slightly* less screwed up hiring processes than any in Massachusetts. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the information. The next step forward I assume would be to take the civil service exam in Mass. right? Also if I want to work in RI would I have to be a resident? I live close to both CT and RI currently. Thanks Again ^_^


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Another one....


----------

